# Sun and Moon



## jana.bo99

Hello to all,

If I am in heaven, there are Sun and Moon as well.

Slovenian: Sonce in mesec!

Croatian:  Sunce i mjesec!

German:   Die Sonne und der Mond!

Hope, that is going on?


----------



## irene.acler

*Italian*: il sole e la luna.

*Español*: el sol y la luna.


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese, "the Sun and the Moon" is _o Sol e a Lua_. (The words need not be capitalized.)


----------



## elroy

Arabic: الشمس والقمر (_ash-shamsu wal-qamaru_)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:* güneş ve ay


----------



## בעל-חלומות

*Hebrew: *שמש וירח   (shemesh veyareaH)


----------



## Quelle

Latin:
Sol et Luna


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*
_Słońce i Księżyc_


----------



## kusurija

In Japanese (日本語):
太陽と月[taiyo: to tsuki]

In Czech:
Slunce a měsíc

In Lithuanian:
Saulė ir mėnulis


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto*:  _la suno kaj la luno_


----------



## Topsie

French: le soleil (masculine), la lune (feminine) - only because I noticed it's the other way around in German!


----------



## Blue Butterflies

*Romanian:*

 without the definite article: _soare şi lună;_
 with the definite article: _soarele şi luna._


----------



## VAUGHN_RAIN

Tagalog

Ang araw at ang buwan.


----------



## stoba

*Finnish: *aurinko ja kuu


----------



## MarX

Indonesian:
*matahari* dan *rembulan*

mata=eye
hari=day


----------



## bb3ca201

sun = a' ghrian ("uh ghREE-an")

moon = a' ghealach ("uh YA-luch")

but, "UNDER" the sun = fon ghrèin (fon "GHREY-n")  It changes after a preposition...


----------



## valdo

In *Latvian*:

saule un mēness


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Roviana:*

the sun - *rimata*
the moon - *sidara*


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi/Urdu:  Suraj aur Chand
Panjabi: Suraj te Chand.


----------



## Arrius

*die son en die maan* (Afrikaans)


----------



## Frank06

Hoi

In *Dutch*
De zon en de maan

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Chechen/Ingush:*

*малх* а *бутт*


----------



## Benzene

Hi!

In Italian:

"*Il Sole e la Luna*" (*il sò-le*) and (*la lù-na*).

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Karachaevo-Balkar*

*кюн, ай*


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Albanian:*

diell dhe hënë


----------



## Saluton

Russian: солнце и луна (solntse i luna). Луна is also referred to as месяц (mesyats) but the usage of the word is rather limited. Saying солнце и месяц would sound bizarre and even ambiguous, since месяц also means a month.


----------



## Arrius

Chinyanja (Zambia)/ Chichewa (Malawi): *dzuwa ndi mwezi*.
There should be a circumflex accent over the _w_ of _dzuwa_ as it is spelt in Malawi, the w of the name of the country also having one.


----------



## 2PieRad

Chinese

太阳/月亮 [tai4 yang2/yue4 liang] sun/moon

or, simply 日/月 [ri4/yue4]


----------



## opjeshke

Albanian: dielli dhe hëna


----------



## dinji

Swedish: _sol och måne_ (indef.) and
*solen och månen* (with definite article)


----------



## dinji

Catalan: _sol i lluna_ (indef.) and
*el sol i la lluna* (with definite article)


----------



## KottaKitta

In Hungarian (magyarul): 

Nap és Hold (Sun and Moon)
A nap és a hold (The sun and the moon)


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Ο Ήλιος (masculine) και η Σελήνη (feminine)
O *I*lios ke i Sel*i*ni (the Sun and the Moon).
Colloquially the moon is 'το Φεγγάρι' (to Feng*a*ri, neuter) from the Byzantine/medieval 'τὸ Φεγγάριον' (to Feng*a*rion) which derives from the ancient Greek verb 'Φέγγω' (Ph*e*ngo, to shine, to radiate, to beam).


----------



## Zsuzsu

Mongolian:
Sun: нар
Moon: cар
There is no 'and' in Mongolian, but depending on the context one can say *нар cар хоёр* (literally: Sun and Moon two), which is more or less tha same as 'the Sun and the Moon'.


----------



## mataripis

*De pa Dumaget: _On Adow ta Bulan_  *Tagalog: _Ang Araw at ang Buwan_


----------

